# What's the Skinny on South Africa Timeshare Resales?



## Bolen (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello:

In the TUG Classifieds right now under International Sales there is a TUG Ad offering the services of an outfit called South Africa Timeshare Resales. This ad is not for a particular property but a general pitch. 

I was wondering if anybody has had any buying or selling experiences with them, and any opinions on their credibility and service. I know nothing of them at this point, though I am considering selling a week at some future time, and I'm trying to see if they can be considered a possible resourse?

Thanks up front for any info you may have...

Cheers, Bob


----------



## mschatz (Nov 6, 2006)

*Smooth transactions*

I purchased 2 SA weeks from Marc a cuople of years ago. All went as explained. I found him to be honest and reliable.


----------



## Bolen (Nov 6, 2006)

*Thanks for That...*

Thanks, that's a good sign...

Anybody sell any timeshare through them??

Cheers, Bob


----------

